# Where to sell private firearms?



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Now that KSL has been offline for awhile on firearms sales, where is the best outlet for private firearms sales?

That said, I have a Ruger M77 in .338 and an H&K P2000 SK that I am looking to offload. Takers here? Both good guns - just don't need them and don't have any sentimental attachments to them.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

You could bring them into Cabela's and we will offer you a cash amount.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've used the following to sell a few guns....

http://utahguns.com/index.php

http://utahgunexchange.com


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It all depends on how you want to sell them and what price you want to get out of them. 

You can always walk into quite a few gun shops and sell them on consignment, then the gun shop does all the paper work for you. Or perhaps Gun Broker if you want to do it yourself and get them out to the most buyers. 

The ones that I have sold I went the consignment route. The shop did the background checks and other paper work and charged me 15% of the final price for doing it for me. The best part was that I didn't have to deal with anything other than cashing the check that they sent me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In Evingston try the parking lot between McDonald's and...........nevermind.

.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Now that KSL has been offline for awhile on firearms sales, where is the best outlet for private firearms sales?
> 
> That said, I have a Ruger M77 in .338 and an H&K P2000 SK that I am looking to offload. Takers here? Both good guns - just don't need them and don't have any sentimental attachments to them.[/QU
> 
> Sent you a PM.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

utahgunexchange is the new ksl, has been for years--I like it much better than ksl. Better search capability, categories, and design. Lot's of people on it nowadays


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Airborne said:


> utahgunexchange is the new ksl, has been for years--I like it much better than ksl. Better search capability, categories, and design. Lot's of people on it nowadays


The only thing I don't like about their site is that it feels extremely slow to load. I don't know if it's an issue with their hosting or what but it consistently loads way slower than any other websites I use.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

The real problem is that my work's internet blocker won't let me on utahgunexchange and it lets me on ksl. Oh wait.... My wife would probably say that is a good thing


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks guys - I appreciate the feedback.

GreenFletchings - I returned your PM.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

my weekend job started blocking all gun related sites. what else am I supposed to do for 16 hours every Saturday at a housing facility for mentally ill homeless. only a matter of time before IT notices im on this forum all the time.


----------

